# Cattle Choice



## C & C Cattle and Hay (Sep 6, 2011)

I want yalls opinion I just bought a new farm and I'm looking to purchase about 70 head of brood cows to put on it. Right now currently I run 35 Herefords on a brahman bull, 60 black commercial cows angus/Simmental crosses on 2 Charolais bulls and then 30 Charolais cows on a black Simmental bull. These are ran on my other farms. Based on what I have should I try something different? What would yall run?


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Congrats on the new farm.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I will also sent out a Congratulations on getting the new farm.

Do any of your calves from different breeds tend to do better than the other?

If I had to start a herd today from scratch I would go with young wet bag cows.

A partnership up the road from me has been buying 4 and 5 year old thin cows. Only paying weigh price. If the cows have good bags and just look pulled down, they bring them home and get them back to looking good.

They kept 75 through the winter, all bred, and sold for real good money this past spring. I was looking to cull a few cows and looked through their herd. The cows did not resemble the ones they brought in.

Got me to thinking what they were doing was a smart way to build an affordable herd when prices were high.

I am growing fond of Charolais/ Charolais Cross cows with a black bull or Hereford. I was looking for the yellow or buckskin baldy calves but got red baldys out of the Charolais cross cows. Will probably put them with the black bull next time.

Good to see you around. Also good to see you putting that college education to work.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

New day for me. I can like again.


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

Congrats on the new farm..... I guess all depends on what your wanting to accomplish polled black hided will usually get you the most at the auction house,Dairy? If your not to worried about the money then the skies the limit... I've always been fond of the Highlander and Dexter cattle myself they both are a niche market but with patience and the right marketing money can be made...


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

In your neck of the woods, I'd keep some ear influence in them. Maybe like a Brangus cow and a two or three way cross bull with some Chi and Simmental in it.

Keeping some heifers from what you've got now would work for me also.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Bonfire said:


> Keeping some heifers from what you've got now would work for me also.


I am rethinking my plan on retaining heifers. I have always liked the idea of rotating in new cows from with in. I have several heifers I have intended to keep. Not sure I want the three years wait for a pay check.

If I can buy a good young cow in need of groceries, get her going good then I may be ahead. I can get a thin cow for $1 per pound. She may be pulled down from her calf to 800 - 900 lbs. Deworm, minerals and grass and she is 1000 - 1200 lbs pretty quick. Young cows will put weight back on faster then one a little older.

I have been watching what the guys up the road from me are doing. They keep a cow 6 months and about triple their money as a long bred cow.

If I went that route I would plan on keeping the cow as a replacement. My biggest hold back is that I have a closed herd and would need a designated pasture to keep the cows until they were going the right way.

Just thinking out loud.


----------



## C & C Cattle and Hay (Sep 6, 2011)

Tim that is an idea I never really thought about that. It makes sense. Speaking of those yellow baldy calves I had a group last year that did exceptionally well. I just have constant health issues with the Herefords so I'm thinking about moving away from them. I just can't seem to make my mind up of what breed of cow or bull cross I wanna go with. Never thought I would be in the position to buy so many at once and start another herd. I've just been really blessed these last few years I guess.


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

Might try artificial insemination that would allow you to experiment with different breeds with out having to buy a bunch of bulls.


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

If it were me I'd buy some braford cows and put with a Charolais or yellow beefmaster bull. Then you'd have a set of commercial cows.


----------



## C & C Cattle and Hay (Sep 6, 2011)

I really like the braford cows that's actually what I'm breeding for problem is they are sky high around here. May have to just bite the bullet and go with them anyways I just don't wanna get to deep on them.


----------



## 1oldphart (Aug 20, 2014)

we have had brahma charolais crosses, very good weaning weights, terrific mothers and they stand our heat better than most. just a little flighty and if they get riled theres no fence can hold em. your already on a good track with what your doing..paul


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

What is the hump on the Brahman? Them guys look awfully foreign compared to what is seen HERE. But it isn't so hot HERE as it is THERE.


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

deadmoose said:


> What is the hump on the Brahman? Them guys look awfully foreign compared to what is seen HERE. But it isn't so hot HERE as it is THERE.


It's just a hump for all I know? We raise about 200 half blood calves a year off our Brahman cows. So we have about 225-250 momma cows on hand and another 25-50 heifers we raise every year. The cows with all that hair look awful funny when I see them on here lol crazy how different things are across the country


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

Thorim said:


> Congrats on the new farm..... I guess all depends on what your wanting to accomplish polled black hided will usually get you the most at the auction house,Dairy? If your not to worried about the money then the skies the limit... I've always been fond of the Highlander and Dexter cattle myself they both are a niche market but with patience and the right marketing money can be made...


What would you do with the Dexter? I thought they are too small for commercial use


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

Trillium Farm said:


> What would you do with the Dexter? I thought they are too small for commercial use


I'd be going more niche market and sell directly to the consumer. Though they have a smaller carcass the meat to bone ratio is better and a whole Dexter fits most freezers very well.

Also you can stock more Dexter on the same amount of land close to a 2 to 1 ratio. They also do well on less then ideal forage whether in a pasture or quality of hay.


----------



## C & C Cattle and Hay (Sep 6, 2011)

Well I ended up going with 70 bred heifers. Most are heavily angus based with a "tic" of ear. I'm very pleased with them!


----------



## C & C Cattle and Hay (Sep 6, 2011)

Also some pics of the new farm! I am so blessed to be able to do what I love!


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Those are some very nice looking heifers in good flesh. The new farm also looks great.

Were you able to buy the heifers as a group? Dang, they look nice.

Is the new farm close to you?


----------



## C & C Cattle and Hay (Sep 6, 2011)

All but about 10 of the heifers are sisters. The other 10 came off the same farm still just not related. My new big farm is about 1.5 miles from my home farm.


----------



## C & C Cattle and Hay (Sep 6, 2011)

They came out of donalsonville, Georgia.


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

Yeah really nice heifers, someone really took care of them before you.

Makes you feel good inside when looking at these animals also nice fields on your farm!


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

Nice set of heifers there, put you a Brahman bull on them and then you'll have some good replacement heifers coming up!


----------

